# Seeking an expert in Cable-QAM-PSIP data



## levibluewa (Aug 13, 2005)

Anyone! ...regional Comcast recently (a month ago) juggled some clear QAM channels and now some of them are missing from the tv's digital tables? You can direct tune them, but can't save or label them.....

http://www.flickr.com/photos/[email protected]/


----------



## bleggett29 (Feb 2, 2008)

Have you rescanned since the change?


----------



## levibluewa (Aug 13, 2005)

It's a Sony KD34XBR960...I've "Add Digital Channels" and "Auto Program" a several times and it doesn't find the 80.+ sub channels. Even the encrypted channels have a spot in the tables, but not these?


----------



## levibluewa (Aug 13, 2005)

Is there a piece of "data" that is sent out that snags the tuner? Could it be that they've gotten hold of some new & "improved" defective software? They've moved channels numerous times over the years, but this is the first time this has happened.


----------



## Jim5506 (Jun 7, 2004)

WAG

Try a scan with no cable connected to clear memory, then again with cable reconnected.


----------



## levibluewa (Aug 13, 2005)

I've tried that also. No luck. There just seems to be a piece of data missing that this tuner needs. I might think I have a tuner gone bad if it weren't for the guy 100 miles down the road that is experiencing the exact same problem.


----------



## P Smith (Jul 25, 2002)

I would connect cable to my USB/PCI ATSC/QAM tuner and run TSreader for analysis ...
Hauppage stick [model 950] is good for that research.


----------

